# Reserve BMQ (Naval  reserve)



## Captain Skinboat (5 Mar 2010)

I am currently in the enrollment process and so far its going good.

Are reserves able to do three month BMQs as well? I want to do the longest possible over the spring/summer.
I have signed up to be a NAVCOM NCM and do Naval reservist get CADPAT on their BMQ?

These two questions slipped my mind when I was talking to the recruiters  :-\


----------



## Dean22 (6 Mar 2010)

Reserve BMQ is around 30 training days according to the sheets.

 I have read on this site about people doing Regular BMQ but I believe that might only apply to Airforce Reserve.


----------



## kratz (6 Mar 2010)

Please remember Captain Skinboat, this site is NOT an official DND/CF website. If you are requesting current information about your career, the best place to be asking for these answers would be the local CFRC or your Divisional System at your NRD.

Reply #6 will link to some answers for your questions.

Depending on a number of factors, you might be loaded onto the spring serial BMQ (13 weeks) 
or summer serial BMQ (10 weeks). Both are held at NRTD Borden. 

Some of the factors that will influence the NRD's ability to load you include:
- the day you are you sworn in?
- when are you available to go to BMQ?
- is there time to get the mandatory pre-BMQ package complete?
- have you missed any pre-BMQ training?
- other factors not listed.

Yes. CADPAT is temporarily loaned to Naval Reservists during BMQ.

Any NRTD BMQ course can potentially have RegF, NR or AR recurits on it.


----------

